# Spain, Parking



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Recently having been moved on from a car park in Spain by the Police, I contacted Lapaca to ask for guidance and received the following letter. On the Lapaca web site they define the difference between camping (which is not allowed and parking which is). Camping is when only the wheels of the vehicle are in contact with the ground, nothing is outside the foot print of the vehicle and nothing is being discharged from the vehicle except exhaust gasses. So no tables, chairs, steadies, steps or ramps. Web site here www.lapaca.org

Here,

"In Spain, parking is not allowed on any beach. Allowed in parking lots as parking, parking can be provided that the weight of the motorhome does not exceed 3500 kgs. 
Still, in a misinterpretation of the rules of the Councils, the Local Police often drive the Autocaravanista by wrongly, camped where they do is park.

Our associates are covered by insurance that apply penalties to reach the courts, with excellent results. Tell us where you have driven and we will contact the Town Hall."

The explanation seems quite clear. Alpacca represents Spanish Motorhomers. Their web site is worth a look, there is an English translation. You can email them at [email protected] , Alan,


----------

